# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Martesat brënda fisit!

## gloreta

Ketu ku jam une shoh shume njerez qe vijne nga Turqia edhe nga vendet e Azise, per cudine time ata martohen vetem brenda familjes, pershembull
kusheriri me kusheririn.
Nuk kam ndermend te fyej muslimanet e shqiperise sepse ata e dine se kjo nuk eshte e lejueshme. Ju si mendoni a eshte mire te besh keshtu?

Nje verejtje nga komuniteti musliman e pranoj me respekt.
Po me thate ta fshij kete teme nuk ka problem do ta bej
me respekt.

----------


## martini1984

> Ketu ku jam une shoh shume njerez qe vijne nga Turqia edhe nga vendet e Azise, per cudine time ata martohen vetem brenda familjes, pershembull
> kusheriri me kusheririn.
> Nuk kam ndermend te fyej muslimanet e shqiperise sepse ata e dine se kjo nuk eshte e lejueshme. Ju si mendoni a eshte mire te besh keshtu?
> 
> Nje verejtje nga komuniteti musliman e pranoj me respekt.
> Po me thate ta fshij kete teme nuk ka problem do ta bej
> me respekt.


Pyet myslymanet jashte ILIRISE.
E kam fjalen per ish Jugosllavine.
Jump

----------


## Apollyon

Ndaj ikin edhe vrasin veten ata, se shumica lindin budallenj.

----------


## martini1984

> Ndaj ikin edhe vrasin veten ata, se shumica lindin budallenj.


Te ardhurat i ndajne mes familjes,keta heterogjenet..

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk u shua Bota per burra e gra qe te martohesh mes kushurinjve qe i ke po si vellezer e motra...

----------


## fegi

Ne Kuran shkrun jo me te njofshum mu martu.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Per Mendimin Tim Vetem Ato Budallejt Qe Kan Ik Nga Mendja Mund Ta Bejn Ket Gje*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## OROSHI

> Ne Kuran shkrun jo me te njofshum mu martu.


Spjegoje pak ma qarte,mundesisht ne shqip,,,"me te njofshum",ketu po flasim per te njajtin gjak,e jo per "te njofshum"!

Nuk ndodhin ksi gjanash tek shqiptaret,mos ja fusni kot!
Biles edhe vendet muslimane e kane ndalu kete pune!

----------


## firaku

*JO.Ne asnje menyre!!!!!!*

----------


## Linda5

*A duhet te martohen njerezit me gjakun e tyre?

Gje e mire nuk eshte ..per mendimin tim ,po ktu ku jam une ,kam degjuar shum,por edhe kam pare familje Arabe ,qe jan te martuar me gjakun e tyre (d.m.th me çunin e xhaxhait),dhe tek nje familje qe ka 6 femije ,njeri nga femijet  ka dale i semure,me te meta mendore*

----------


## gloreta

nuk e hapa per tu grindur, por keshtu eshte jashte shtetit, jo per ne shqiptaret qe e dime mire. Ne nuk martohemi me kusherinjte por me njerez te tjere.
Jam cuditur shume.
me respekt

----------


## Aikido

> Ndaj ikin edhe vrasin veten ata, se shumica lindin budallenj.


Si ka mundësi që Hebrenjtë nuk dalin budallenjë? Endogamia ekziston në disa vende dhe është tejet mase e hapur si p.sh: Sirianët, Hebrenjtë, Iraku (Veri - Lindor) pjesa muslimane, Turkmenistan, Armenia, Irani. 

Martesat brënda gjakut bëhen gjithmon me gocat e tezeve, dajës, hallës asnjëherë me të xhaxhait, pasi ka deformime gjenetike. Martesë brenda fisit është praktika e martesës brenda një grupi të caktuar etnik apo grup shoqëror, duke hedhur poshtë të tjerët në bazë të tilla si të papërshtatshme për martesë apo marrëdhënie të tjera të ngushta personale. Një endogamist Daneze, p.sh, do të kërkojë që një martesë të jetë vetëm me një Danez. 
Martesë brenda fisit është e zakonshme në shumë kultura dhe grupeve etnike, por globalizimi ka tendencë për të luftuar këtë tendencë duke nxjerrë në shesh grupe etnike të izoluar në një shumëllojshmëri të gjerë të njerëzve dhe kulturave. Disa grupe etnike fetare janë veçanërisht endogamus, edhe pse me dimensionin e shtuar e martesore kërkon konvertimin fetar, duke lejuar një martesë në dukje endogamus të kryer, si konvertohet ka pranuar kulturën e partnerit. Disa grupe të tilla si Orthodhokse e Hebrenjve Ashkenazi, martesën brënda fisit e kanë praktikuar në mënyrë rigoroze si një pjesë e pandarë e besimeve të tyre fetare dhe traditat.

----------


## elsaa

> Biles edhe vendet muslimane e kane ndalu kete pune!


dmth qe ka qene keshtu , dhe tani kane fillu me e ndalu . 
Edhe une kam degjuar plot raste te tilla . Vet nuk mundem ta aceptoj , tek ne nuk lejohet te martohesh as kur je nga i njejti fshat , edhe pse nuk e ke ne gjak , jo me te martohesh me gjakun tend . 
Incest .......

----------


## Bart_Forever

Po te folim a lejohet a nuk lejohet dhe aben dhe a sben tradit dhe jo tradit,,,Me KURAN shkruan shum qart qe kend nuk ben ta martosh,,,mos te kerkoj tashi me lexim,po Halla ndalohet Tezja Motra dmth me gjak direkt te Babes dhe te Nenes e ndalur ndersa tjerve hu bab ,,,ket form e kan turqit disa shtete te azis por jo te gjitha sdin kush ka kan gru a qik te mixhes lesh i perzim,ndersa tek Greket kam ndegju prej tyre qe ne te treten gjenerat te katerten palliten gjithashtu edhe ne Ameriken latina disa shtete

Ndersa tek ne Shqiptaret me tradit pas gjenerates se shtat lejohet por egzistojn raste te rralla qe jan martu edhe ma heret me dije apo mos dije,,,por un nga vij jo ne gjeneraten e 7 por vetem qe jem te nje fisi nuk martohemi mes veti

Aty ku ha dhe pi mos dhi

----------


## beka2009

jo as une nuk mendoj se mundemi apo duhet me u martu mrena farefisit tend eshte e ndalume per faktin se lindin femijet me te meta kjo eshte arsyeja kryesore e pershendes stafin e forumit

----------


## xfiles

Turqit e kane tradite normale, me gocen e halles, tezes etj.
Nuk eshte pune feje eshte pune kulture.

As kafshet nuk kryqezohen brenda te njejtit "fis".

----------


## cabohetkshu

Te me japesh leke nuk e boj dot.

----------


## bombona

> Ketu ku jam une shoh shume njerez qe vijne nga Turqia edhe nga vendet e Azise, per cudine time ata martohen vetem brenda familjes, pershembull
> kusheriri me kusheririn.
> Nuk kam ndermend te fyej muslimanet e shqiperise sepse ata e dine se kjo nuk eshte e lejueshme. Ju si mendoni a eshte mire te besh keshtu?
> 
> Nje verejtje nga komuniteti musliman e pranoj me respekt.
> Po me thate ta fshij kete teme nuk ka problem do ta bej
> me respekt.


ne fakt kjo gje ndoll vetem ne disa krahina te turqis qe jan pak te prapambetur nga trute.......
ata e bejne kete sepse duan qe pasuria e familjes te mos dal jashte familjes e per kete martohen me kusheriren e kusheririn......
po nje gje e till nuk eshte e lejuar........po qa te bejm se te till jan njerzit,,
dhe nje sqarim per gloreten...........
mysliman ka me mbi 60 versione ku te pakten 50 prej tyre ushrohen dhe ne shqiperi...
nuk do te thot se te gjith ndjekim te njejtin rruge sepse disa e kan shtremberuan fene per arsye te ndryshme......
dha ata qe e bejne kete pun nuk jan mysliman te devotshem,,,,, kete gje e di nga njerez te shquar e qe e kan prekur eshte kete realitet qe ti permende gloreta...
rrespekte

----------


## D@mian

Eshte nje praktike e perhapur ne kulturen myslimane dhe bazohet ne dispozita te posacme te literatures islame.




> *Thotë Allahu s.v.t.:* "O ti Pejgamber, *Ne të kemi lejuar* gratë, të cilave u ke dhënë shpërblimin e kurorës, dhe ato që me ndihmën e All-llahut hynë në posedimin tënd (robëreshat e luftës) dhe *bijat e axhës tënd, bijat e hallave tua, bijat e dajës tënd, bijat e tezeve tua* (të janë lejuar, pos grave me niqah dhe të afërtat), të cilat kanë migruar (kanë bërë hixhret) si ti, dhe një grua besimtare nëse ajo ja falë veten Pejgamberit dhe nëse Pejgamberi dëshiron të martohet me të (një martesë e tillë pa shpërblim të niqahit) duke qenë kjo (rast) vetëm për ty e jo edhe për besimtarët. Ne e dimë se ç'u kemi bërë atyre obligim rreth grave të tyre dhe rrëth atyre që i kanë në pronësinë e vet, ashtu që ti të mos keshë vështirësi, e All-llahu është që falë shumë, është mëshirues". _(Ahzab - 50)._

----------


## ekuacioni07

> *JO.Ne asnje menyre!!!!!!*


edhe un kshu mendoj

----------

